# Olevia 226V vs 226T Pic and Build Quality



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

OK. Instead of going with the 323V, I'm gonna try and squeeze out the extra cash for a 26". Now I'm just wondering if there is any difference in quality between the 226T (sold at target) and the 226V sold elsewhere. The reason I ask is because I was thinking of getting a VW26L from Walmart until I read several forum posts and reviews stating that the Walmart models were cheaply built / lower PQ and to eliminate "Walmart only" brands when purchasing a HDTV.

I'm wondering if the same goes for Target, because Olevia's website lists both as having the exact same specs. If the only difference is the style (speakers on bottom instead of sides) then I'd actually rather have the 226T (I know it's kinda ugly) because it would better fit where I want it to go

Please help. Much appreciated. Thanks.

-Ryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Interesting. 

I would probably call Olevia and just outright ask them.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would be wary of Olevia at this point. They seem to be having some financial difficulty. Their support has been pretty good, IME, but if they are gone, that will obviously change.

http://blogs.barrons.com/techtrader...w-terms-stock-plunges-in-after-hours-trading/


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, at the moment I'm looking at a 26" under 500 bucks and it's either Olevia or the Walmart Vizio. I still think I'd rather go with Olevia.


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bump... I've decided to go with one of these two sets for sure, but I'm still wary of going with the 226T without knowing if it's quality is just as good as the 226V. They sell for the same price on e-bay.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan

I believe that these are the same exact model, with the last letter of Olevia's model numbers denoting the speaker orientation:

V=vertical speakers
T=transverse speakers (transverse means going across)
H=horizontal speakers

I don't know what the difference is between T & H...both mean the same thing to me.

The panel itself should be exactly the same as long as the _number_ is the same. Some of the larger panels (some 42" and 47" models) only come in one orientation, and have an "i" as the last letter.


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you so very much. I really appreciate it. I will probably go with the 226T as it will better fit where I want it to go. Thanks again.

-Ryan


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

You're welcome, and good luck!


----------

